

The investor deck I used to try to raise $1M - dquail
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/investor-deck-transparency-and-lessons-learned-2014-01-16

======
dquail
I'd love HN feedback on the deck as well - the good - the bad - for others to
learn from.

